# broadheads and bolts



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for the rookie question but are broadheads universal to bolts? I'm trying to pair a slicks trick with a barnett headhunter and want to make sure they fit before I order them. Thanks


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

As far as I know, yes.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Wyvern Creations was very helpful when I was deciding on bolts/heads.


----------

